# Shoshana Damari



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Shoshana Damari was an Israeli singer of Yemeni origin whose voice fascinated me beginning in my teens. The combination of that voice--its unique timbre and unfailing rapid vibrato--when married to her very pure Hebrew enunciation, were irresistable. The only downside for me was her association with her producer/arranger Moshe Wilensky, whose overblown orchestral accompaniment was "inappropriate" for most of her songs. But that voice!...... Here are some selections. The first is a Kibbutz rhapsody to agricultural irrigation, typical also of troupes like the Oranim Zabar group and the Karmon Singers and Dancers, whose songs I also enjoyed:





Next is a Yemeni Hebrew song, which I believe is of a religious nature. No over-the-top background here:





Last is a song of military triumph, celebrating the Israeli army's victory in the 1956 war that brought that army to the flanks of Mount Sinai:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I love the second song, beautiful. The first song has the Kibbutz, somewhat militant association as a downside for me. The third one isn't available over here.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's some more Yemeni Hebrew song from Shoshana Damari: unadorned





Here is _Mul Har Sinai_ sung by the Oranim Zabar troupe, to give the flavor of the song. Wilensky's grandiose orchestra-and-chorus version with Shoshana is right out of either Hollywood or a Soviet propaganda film: wretched excess. But Shoshana rises above it all.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

First song is absolutely beautiful, second one isn't available again (I hate these rights people). I can find the song by the Nahal Troupe but not by the Oranim Zabar and Shoshana Damari.


----------

